# bondage and denial



## AussieRN (Mar 28, 2013)

Not sure if this breaks the forum rules but I've nowhere else to ask.

The wife has ( yay  ) decided she likes a bit of bondage (both being dominant and submissive) but there's nowhere I can find that I can direct her to for ideas of how to proceed or for ideas to get her...erm....creative juices flowing.

I've had numerous googling sessions with her but everything is either totally beginnerish or fully BDSM hardcore.

So if anyone can help an adventurous total newb with some book or a website or anything I can show her or email along please that would be awesome.

And any ideas how to help get her over the "This is a lot of fun but I feel a little silly" notion?


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

In my opinion, bondage and denial is just restraining someone in various ways so that they have no other choice than to experience tantric sex. 

Since female denial is extremely rare you will want to start here female denial | tantalism.org but buy a book on tantric sex to understand what it is she really wants.

Badsanta


----------

